# Resume--CPC-A just completed a Risk Managment coding Contract



## HArnold4 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am looking for a full time Remote coding position.  I just completed a contracted position in Risk Management Coding in which my duties were First Pass coding and Submission Review.  I am looking to make a full career with a remote coding position and have been schooled in inpatient, outpatient and ED coding. Following below is my resume.    thank you

Heather Nicole Arnold
3569 W 400 N ? Winchester, IN 47394
HOME PHONE 765-546-1656
steedh@ymail.com
PROFESSIONAL PROFILE
Results-driven, deadline-oriented professional. Enthusiastic and friendly with an excellent work ethic; self motivated. A solid background and life experience to excel within the medical industry seeking to obtain employment as a medical biller and coder with growth potential.
APPLICABLE SKILLS
?	Well organized and resourceful, able to accomplish multiple tasks and prioritize responsibilities.
?	Analytical skills necessary to interpret and apply knowledge.
?	Attention to detail needed to review and correct errors and maintain high levels of accuracy.
?	Skilled problem solver, able to assess the situation and identify solutions.
?	Diverse experience and productive in team environments.
?	Excellent written, verbal and interpersonal communication skills.
?	Extensive customer service experience
?	60 WPM typing speed
?	Ability to multi-task
?	Proficient with Microsoft Office suite and medical software
SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
Medical Billing ? Medical Coding ? Payment Posting
ICD-9-CM ? HCPCS ? CPT ? Introduction to ICD-10-CM ? Scheduling ? Insurance Verification
Co-Payments and Deductibles ? Medical Terminology ? Anatomy & Physiology ? HIPAA Compliance
Government Payers ? Medicare ? Medicaid ? Tricare ? Third- Party Payers
CMS 1500 ? CMS 1450 (UB-04) ? EOB?s
Electronic Medical Records (EMR/EHR) ? Worker?s Compensation
Managed Care (HMO, PPO, and POS) ? MEDISOFT ? Office Management
Insurance Claim Processing ? Insurance Billing Procedures ? MS Word/Office
Medical Office Procedures ? Computer Skills ? Data Entry ? Type 60wpm ? 10-Key Skills
EDUCATION
Ultimate Medical Academy, Tampa, FL
Medical Billing and Coding, 2011 (GPA 3.14)
Hands-on experience includes: medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, disease processes, surgical procedures, life cycle of an insurance claim, health care settings, health care payers, procedure and diagnosis coding from medical records, reimbursement systems, facility billing, keyboarding, word processing, medical practice management systems, and life skills for success.

CERTIFICATIONS
 National CPC Certification, March 2013
 Working towards RHIT Expected 2015
ASSOCIATIONS
Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), #01256828
AWARDS AND ACHIEVEMENTS
?     Volunteered for American Red Cross in 2001
PROFESSIONAL WORK HISTORY
2013-Feb. 2014 Insight Global Atlanta, Georgia
Medical Coding-Remote
?     Using VPN security, coding from personal documents for insurance reimbursement
?     Meeting required daily and weekly chart numbers
?     Acute attention to detail in choosing the correct dx code
?     Time management and efficiency skills
2013-2013 Indiana Marujun Winchester, Indiana
Assembly
?     Make car parts for Honda
?     Work in fast paced environment
?     Work efficiently and with attention to detail to get required numbers out
?     Meet company deadline
2012-2013 Edwards Auctioneering Greenville, Ohio
?     Make a list of items being sold into Microsoft Excel
?     Number each item
?     Picture each item being sold on the internet
?     Pre-clerk items for sale
?     Clerk during auctions-customer service
2012 United states Post Office Greenville, OH
Clerk
?     Sort mail and get mail to carriers
?     Customer service through cash transactions for customers packaging and postage needs
?     Meet deadlines for mail and parcels being received by carriers
2008-2010 St. Vincent Randolph Hospital Winchester, IN
Patient Access Representative
?     Obtained insurance and other personal information to put into medical chart
?     Worked closely with nurses and doctors for efficient patient care
?     Abided by HIPPA privacy policies and rules to protect patients
?     Scheduling
?     Insurance Verification
?     Co-Payments and Deductibles
?     Medical Terminology
?     HIPAA Compliance
?     Government Payers ? Medicare ? Medicaid ? Tricare ? Third- Party Payers
?     Medical Office Procedures
?     Computer Skills
?     Data Entry


----------



## HArnold4 (Feb 20, 2014)

*my previous post*

after I posted my resume I saw that my bullet points were all replaced with question marks.  Sorry about that.  I don't know what happened but they are supposed to be bullet points.


----------



## LoveAndLight (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,
I am a CPC-A who recently finished a coding contract with Verisk. Was that your employer, as well?
Also, have you had any luck finding an entry-level position? I am not having much luck, at all. 

Jenny


----------

